# What age do Gypsy Vanner type cobs stop growing?



## DJ (2 January 2015)

Hi all,

Just wondered if anyone knows roughly what age this type of cob stops growing upwards? I`ve heard they are slow growers before, and know they fill out more so later on, but what age can you expect them to be up to height? I know it`s a rough science as each horse is an individual naturally, and depends on genetics (sire and dams height) ... but do they keep creeping up? Or at 5 years old is that about as tall as they'll get? 

Thanks in advance.

I can`t offer left over Christmas food as we`re about all out, but we still have some chocolate coins left from the xmas tree you`re welcome to


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 January 2015)

At 5, mine was 14.2, his last official measurement was 15.1. I didn't measure him between 5 and last year, when he was 11, so I couldn't tell you when he shot up 3 inches! They're very slow to mature, but don't be fooled by the bum high thing, loads of cobs are forever bum high, even when fully grown


----------



## L&M (2 January 2015)

Mine was 14.1hh at 5yrs and is now 14.3hh at 6yrs - he has grown 'out' more than 'up' in the last few mnths so think height wise think that will be it.


----------



## DJ (2 January 2015)

Ooooohhhh ok, that`s promising. So if he was about 13/13.1hh now at 4 years old (rising 5 .. June foal) do you think he`d make it to 13.2 ish? He`s a real old fashioned chunky leg at each corner type ......


----------



## Highlands (2 January 2015)

Mine straighted out finally between 7-8 but she was a rescue!


----------



## cobgoblin (2 January 2015)

They seem to more or less stop at about 8 or 9 yrs, but our old boy definitely sneaked another inch or so after that!
At about six they fill out and grow more slowly and if you're lucky you get a bit of wither.
I would think yours will make 13.2 easily, probably a bit more.


----------



## Leo Walker (2 January 2015)

And on the other hand, mine was 13.3hh at 2 and a half, and now rising 5 is just scraping 14.1hh at a generous push. Hes gone out a LOT but almost no up! Hes 14.3hh on his bum and I am starting to be very worried that my lovely smart county standard traditional wont ever level up and will resemble a cut and shut forever more  both mum and dad were 15 hands as well so he should have been bigger. 

I think yours *should* grow, but dont rely on that happening!


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (2 January 2015)

Dublin was 16-1 at 6 as his passport says, but he is now 12 just gone, and he is about 17-1


----------



## sychnant (2 January 2015)

I bought mine as a rising 5 year old, 14 hands. He's now 7 and didn't get any taller, just stockier. Sorry, not what you want to hear :/


----------



## Cobbytype (2 January 2015)

My boy didn't stop growing until he was 10 or 11. His mother was about 15hh and his dad a pony, but my boy finished up about 16.1 - 16.2hh and had the look of a clydesdale x about him. He was so bum high and gangly as a 4 year old that we didn't even think about getting him started and waited until he was 6 and had filled out a bit.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (2 January 2015)

I was chatting to a breeder of vanners at a show as my lad is growing. When I last measured him he was 13.2 and now I think he is about 14hh. I wish he would stop there. I want him to get stockier.he is 5. She said in her experience they grow until at least 8 and start getting stockier at about 7. In fact she said that's when they change the most.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 January 2015)

If he's a cob, Susie, he's almost guaranteed to get stockier. Have you measured his bone? That gave me a clue that mine was going to be a big lad!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (2 January 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			If he's a cob, Susie, he's almost guaranteed to get stockier. Have you measured his bone? That gave me a clue that mine was going to be a big lad!
		
Click to expand...

No, now you mention it I never have..?!


----------



## DJ (2 January 2015)

The last time I sat on him or rode him was well over a year go when he was 3, rising 4, he was officially measured then too and stood at 12.3hh (just the tiniest, tiniest, fraction under 13hh). He`s been away on loan in the mean time for 13 months, so I haven`t seen him for a while either (he`s currently with my mum lol) ... I felt big on him when I backed and started him in 2013 (and I looked it too) but I`m just hoping he`s grown a bit bigger in the time he`s been away, and from what most of you are saying if he`d get to 13.2hh I`d be very made up 

Not the best photo, but you can see he`s a thick set lad


----------



## DJ (2 January 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			If he's a cob, Susie, he's almost guaranteed to get stockier. Have you measured his bone? That gave me a clue that mine was going to be a big lad!
		
Click to expand...

I haven`t done that either ... dense alert, but what/where do I measure?


----------



## Sukistokes2 (2 January 2015)

DCJACE said:



			I haven`t done that either ... dense alert, but what/where do I measure?
		
Click to expand...

Had the same response....looked it up, you measure a front limb, just under the knee. Looks like a job to do tomorrow.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (2 January 2015)

Moses about six weeks ago. Looking bum high. Not a good photo I know but my iPad will not let me load any!
{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 Verdana;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs24 \cf0 \cb2 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec3 
	
	
		
		
	


	




\
}


----------



## DJ (2 January 2015)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Had the same response....looked it up, you measure a front limb, just under the knee. Looks like a job to do tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Oooooo ok, my lad is currently about 450 miles away, so it`ll have to be a job for when he comes home, but good to know 


This is a pic of the first ever time I`d ridden him/hacked him out ... He was 3 years old, and he was in a treeless pad with very long stirrups ... so he`s a good 18 months older now.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 January 2015)

Sukistokes2 said:



			No, now you mention it I never have..?!
		
Click to expand...




DCJACE said:



			I haven`t done that either ... dense alert, but what/where do I measure?
		
Click to expand...




Sukistokes2 said:



			Had the same response....looked it up, you measure a front limb, just under the knee. Looks like a job to do tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, right under knee, make sure the tape is flat. 10 inches equals officially a heavyweight-I think, this is from memory! Mine has 10.5 inches last I checked, so proper h/w, but not as little and stocky as some traditional cobs I've seen, although my dressage judge mate reckons he's a 'proper' cob. When I got him aged 5:


----------



## Sukistokes2 (2 January 2015)

Cinnamontoast he most certainly is a proper cob.....he is lovely.i do not think that Moses will get as stocky as I want. Although the vanner breeder said I would be surprised at how much he will develop. Considering how naughty he was today I might not wait around to see!!
DJ.....here is a picture of my first ride on Moses, taken in June this year. He had just turned 5, he had been under saddle for a year with a lighter rider. He does not seem to have the bone of your lad. Please ignore my very silly grin. I was so pleased to finally ride him.

{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 Verdana;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs24 \cf0 \cb2 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec3 
	
	
		
		
	


	




\
}


----------



## DJ (2 January 2015)

Aww he`s lovely CT ... a lot taller than my lad ... but then I`m only 5`3", and to be honest after my fall and subsequent injuries I want something a lot closer to the ground (see above post for pics of my lad^^) ... I haven`t got any side on shots of me riding him ... only front on shots, which I always thing make us look bigger on them somehow lol


----------



## DJ (2 January 2015)

Awww Suzi, your smile says it all ... just wonderful !!!!! He is simply stunning too. 

I have to say these photo`s are giving me a bit of hope, and my mum is adamant he has grown in the almost a year he has been up with her. Hmmmm .... as I say, even if he makes 13.2hh, I`ll be happy, he was level up until about Feb '14', then his backside shot up again and he was bum high when he went up to my mums:

Feb time 2014








Above all else, he is the sweetest, kindest, most gentle horse ... and a little star


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 January 2015)

DCJACE, yours is what I think of as a 'proper' cob. Mine can go quite lanky if he's in lots of work, same horse in my sig, can look totally different. I reckon mine didn't stop growing til he was about 8 or 9, so you never know. 

At 15.1 and me at 5'9, he feels small (compared to my 17.2!) but I'm the same, after the accident, I'd be happier on a Shetland! 

Suzi, yours is a 'proper' cob too! Plenty of mane, mine has a pathetic thin excuse for a mane, he's definitely better hogged and clean legs for showing.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (2 January 2015)

I wouldn't give up hope DJ....moses just keeps going up and up and he really takes up leg, everyone kept saying he would be too small, one of the reasons I was so slow to get up there. I will say it has been strange going from a 15.3 shire cross, built like a brick s&@t house down to the little git. It is taking time to adjust, he is just do quick thinking and clever. His latest game, to keep himself entertained, is pretending to be scared of anything and everything, you can see him scanning the area looking for things to shy at.  I am hoping he gets through this stage quickly. You little cob looks more solid, more like my Ffin, you really have to work at it to fall of those sorts, there is always something in the way!


----------



## Echo Bravo (2 January 2015)

Kestrel was 16hh but lost him at 11 years, Lenny is 14.3hh and is what I've been told a mini cob, short in body, but growing in height?? and the travellers I bought him from, when I showed them his photos where delighted, cann't ride him as I'd need a 16" saddle and my backside would flow over


----------



## DJ (2 January 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			DCJACE, yours is what I think of as a 'proper' cob. Mine can go quite lanky if he's in lots of work, same horse in my sig, can look totally different. I reckon mine didn't stop growing til he was about 8 or 9, so you never know. 

At 15.1 and me at 5'9, he feels small (compared to my 17.2!) but I'm the same, after the accident, I'd be happier on a Shetland! 

Suzi, yours is a 'proper' cob too! Plenty of mane, mine has a pathetic thin excuse for a mane, he's definitely better hogged and clean legs for showing.
		
Click to expand...

He does look different in your sig, crikey, still a very nice stamp of 'oss though, I love his markings  ... My lad is 'proper' round lol 



Sukistokes2 said:



			I wouldn't give up hope DJ....moses just keeps going up and up and he really takes up leg, everyone kept saying he would be too small, one of the reasons I was so slow to get up there. I will say it has been strange going from a 15.3 shire cross, built like a brick s&@t house down to the little git. It is taking time to adjust, he is just do quick thinking and clever. His latest game, to keep himself entertained, is pretending to be scared of anything and everything, you can see him scanning the area looking for things to shy at.  I am hoping he gets through this stage quickly. You little cob looks more solid, more like my Ffin, you really have to work at it to fall of those sorts, there is always something in the way!  

Click to expand...

I think you Moses latest game is a phase they all go through, in fact i`m sure of it ... lol, leg on and be brave (that`s as much me as the pony lol ) ... My lad is a solid chap that`s for sure, his nickname is "tank" .. i`m sure you can see why, and as you say i`ll be hard pressed to come off him, well that`s the plan anyway lolol



Echo Bravo said:



			Kestrel was 16hh but lost him at 11 years, Lenny is 14.3hh and is what I've been told a mini cob, short in body, but growing in height?? and the travellers I bought him from, when I showed them his photos where delighted, cann't ride him as I'd need a 16" saddle and my backside would flow over

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you lost Kestrel. No age at all  ... Lenny sounds a nice size, though you`ve just made me think about saddles now too ... my butt isn`t on the small side either lol


----------



## Sukistokes2 (2 January 2015)

I ride Moses in a Heather Moffett treeless because he is short backed. It means I can get away with a 17", he can just about take it. His other rider Helen rode him in a 16" , ouch!!!!!!


----------



## Cobbytype (3 January 2015)

Fear not OP - this is my 'little bit of a thing' foal at 6 months old - my parents laughed when they saw him and said he'd never be big enough for me:







And here he is at 7, embarrassed by his clingy mum and skinny bum:








And here he is rising 8 (he grew about another 2 inches after this and filled out more behind (don't we all as we get older)):








Some lovely, lovely cobs pictured here tonight - I'm very wistful - miss my boy loads.


----------



## comet! (3 January 2015)

I'm not sure if mine has grown much in height other than about 1/2 inch (I bought him at 6, and he's now 8 and I didn't measure him when I first got him) but he has certainly filled out which helps if you're worried you're going to be too tall.  Even as a 6yo he was quite narrow chested.

Mine is 15.1 with shoes (I'm 5ft9/10), but he has really filled out this year at 8yo.  He has gone up a rug size since I bought him.  From taking his winter rugs off in Spring 2014 to putting them back on again this November he has filled out and the WBs seem to not be such a great fit across his chest anymore. 

Sorry, can't find any decent side views of him but here he is as a 4yo looking all head and legs (I think his feathers had been cut off in this pic!):-







And the remaining pics are from this year as an 8yo:-


----------



## Rachelashleigh (3 January 2015)

Hi I hope OP doesn't mind me asking a question in the thread.  I have a 8 month cob that at six months was standing at 8.1hh he is a traditional cob when would the best age to measure his bone be please? Sorry to sound a bit dense but will measuring his bone be an indication to how much bone he will have when matured. Has anyone else had a cob that was 8.1hh at six months? Thank you &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## DJ (3 January 2015)

Sukistokes2 said:



			I ride Moses in a Heather Moffett treeless because he is short backed. It means I can get away with a 17", he can just about take it. His other rider Helen rode him in a 16" , ouch!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, ok ... is it the Vogue, Phoenix, or Flexee you have Suzi? ... I will almost certainly go treeless with him as he is so wide. 


Cobbytype, love your lad, and he certainly shot up first and filled out later on, very handsome chap 

Comet, your lad has most definitely become thicker set, you can see that from the first couple of pictures. He has lovely markings too 

I don`t mind at all Rachel, I can`t help but i`m sure one of the lovely knowledgeable people on this thread might know.


----------



## Rachelashleigh (3 January 2015)

Thank you &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## russianhorse (3 January 2015)

This thread has been very interesting. I know they are slow burners but thought they stopped at about 7. My boy is rising 6 and last year when I measured him, he stood at 14.2. Looks like there's still a chance he will grow for quite a while yet then. .... currently I'm just hoping for a wither


----------



## Sukistokes2 (3 January 2015)

DCJACE said:



			Oh, ok ... is it the Vogue, Phoenix, or Flexee you have Suzi? ... I will almost certainly go treeless with him as he is so wide. 


Cobbytype, love your lad, and he certainly shot up first and filled out later on, very handsome chap 

Comet, your lad has most definitely become thicker set, you can see that from the first couple of pictures. He has lovely markings too 

I don`t mind at all Rachel, I can`t help but i`m sure one of the lovely knowledgeable people on this thread might know.
		
Click to expand...

All I can remember is it is the true treeless rather then the flexee , it has worked really well, I have been pleased with it. Although it can move a bit until it warms up. I always sit it on for a good ten minutes before riding.


----------



## DJ (4 January 2015)

russianhorse said:



			This thread has been very interesting. I know they are slow burners but thought they stopped at about 7. My boy is rising 6 and last year when I measured him, he stood at 14.2. Looks like there's still a chance he will grow for quite a while yet then. .... currently I'm just hoping for a wither 

Click to expand...

I`ll keep my fingers crossed for you too then if that`s what you`d like him to do  



Sukistokes2 said:



			All I can remember is it is the true treeless rather then the flexee , it has worked really well, I have been pleased with it. Although it can move a bit until it warms up. I always sit it on for a good ten minutes before riding.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, ok, that sounds like a Phoenix, they are lovely saddles


----------



## Misskim89 (1 June 2015)

Hi All

I have recently bought a 9 month old colt, gypsy vanner. I don't know how to post pics on here but check out my Instagram @takingbackthereins Does anyone have an idea how many hands he could make and do any of you have photos of your ponies when they were around the same age to now.

Thanks


----------



## Kacey88 (1 June 2015)

Hi Misskim! I have just read through all of this thread, its lovely. Here is my little woman at 9 months if it helps you, although she is not a gypsy vanner I thought it might help. Her mum is a cob but dad is an Irish Draught. She was 13.2hh at 9 months old and is now 14hh at 13 months. 







You should do the string test on your lad, it is here http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/stringtesting.html method no. 2. I recommend it as it has read 15.2hh for Mimi since she was a month old and has never changed. It reads 15hh for her mum and that's what she is, and I have tested it successfully on two other horses so definitely worth a shot. 

Best of luck with him


----------

